# preg_match für JAVA!



## Conn (30. Mai 2007)

Hallo, suche nach einer preg_match Variante für Java, mit der z.B. EmailAdressen o.ä. validieren kann. Hab gegoogelt, aber nix gefunden. Vielen Dank. Conrad.


----------



## SlaterB (30. Mai 2007)

was ist denn für dich preg_match?

wenn ich mir bei google den ersten Link anschaue:
http://de.php.net/preg_match

dann steht da ganz zu Beginn
"preg_match — Führt eine Suche mit einem regulären Ausdruck durch"

und zu 'reguläre Ausdrücke' im Zusammenhang mit Java wirst du doch von google zugeschüttet..

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&s...result&cd=1&q=java+reguläre+Ausdrücke&spell=1

z.B.
http://www.ordix.de/onews2/4_2002/siteengine/artikel/java_2.html

oder natürlich auch in jedem Java-Lehrbuch deiner Wahl


----------



## Conn (30. Mai 2007)

Das reicht, fürchte ich.


----------

